# Almost like being back home.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Got road hunting in my blood. Moved to a warmer climate and they don't allow road hunting. This feels nearly like it.










 Al


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Does the heater still work? :homer:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Well it dose and doesn't. When the battery is up and the tank holding the water is no the camp stove it works great. when the battery runs down it still works a little but when the bean pot is put on the camp stove it don't work so auto well.

 Al


----------

